# Elevador 3,7V a 12V con o sin disipador



## Fuentes84 (Ene 9, 2014)

Buenos días,

A partir de una bateria de Litio o Lipo de 3,7V ( las tipicas de móvil ) de 1200mA·h me interesaba elevarlo a 12V con un consumo de carga máxima de 200mA. Por lo  que me he ido informando por internet i he decidido usar el LM2577-12, por lo que he seguido  los  pasos del  datasheet para conseguir los valores de los diferentes componentes consiguiendo el  circuito de la foto.
Ahora bien mi consulta es si con la carga máxima d 200mA que se puede encontrar, el regulador precisará de disipador? La potencia a disipar se calcula como si  se tratara de un regulador lineal? por  ejemplo:

(Vo - Vi)*Iload(max) = (12 - 3,7 ) * 0,2 =  1,66W ? Y luego con la formula encontrar si sobrepasa la temperatura máxima soportado por el LM2577? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2014)

Habrá que leer el datesheet.
La potencia es la que disipa el integrado. No la fórmula que has puesto.
Sin datos del fabricante puede ser complejo de calcular, lo mas sencillo sería medir la potencia de entrada y la de salida y eso es lo que consume el elevador, lo que pasa es que no sabrás cuanto le toca a cada componente.
Por cierto, son mA·h no mA/h


----------



## Fuentes84 (Ene 9, 2014)

Haciendo el cálculo con la fórmula, con D=75% (0,75) y Iload(max)=0,2 A, Vin=3,7V:

Pd = 0,2 W

Segun datashet:

Rjc= 2ºC/W
Rja = 65ºC/W
Junction temperature range max = 125ºC

Impongo Tamb = 30ºC

Rja*Pd + Tamb = 43ºC  ( muy inferior a los 125ºC)

No hay necesidad de disipador, no? Creo  que los pasos los he seguido bien.


----------



## chclau (Ene 9, 2014)

No te revise los pasos pero el resultado es esperable.

En un circuito lineal, las perdidas se dan todo el tiempo y son resultado de la diferencia entre tension de entrada y de salida multiplicada por la corriente de carga.

Una fuente conmutada es completamente distinta, y las perdidas principales se dan durante la conmutacion del elemento de paso y son mucho menores en general que las perdidas en una fuente lineal.

Como regla general se consigue facilmente eficiencias de mas del 80% por lo que para una fuente cuya potencia de salida es 2.5W, podes esperar disipar menos de 0.5W en el controlador en si y aun esa potencia es muy poca como para necesitar disipador.

Pero por supuesto si hiciste los calculos exactos es mejor que una estimacion a ojo de buen cubero.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 9, 2014)

Hola.

El voltaje mínimo es de 5V, no creo que funcione con 3.7V, pero con dos baterías en serie si trabaja.
La corriente puede ser de 800mA o menos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chclau (Ene 9, 2014)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El voltaje mínimo es de 5V, no creo que funcione con 3.7V, pero con dos baterías en serie si trabaja.
> La corriente puede ser de 800mA o menos.
> ...



Despues de todo el verso que me mande, pense que habia quedado "pagando" porque ni revise eso... y podria haber sido tranquilamente.

Pero por lo que yo vi (despues que llamaste la atencion sobre ese punto), la hoja de datos habla de vin min de 3.5V


----------



## Fuentes84 (Ene 9, 2014)

No? La hoja de datos pone como minimo, una entrada de Vin (min ) = 3.5 Voltios. Ahora me has dejado con la duda... de todas maneras lo probaré. Además controlaré el nivel de la bateria de manera que no baje de los 3.5 Voltios para su posterior carga. 
Tengo  entendido que  las baterias de 3,7V bien cargados alcanzan 4 Voltios más o menos, cierto?


----------



## ByAxel (Ene 9, 2014)

Fuentes84 dijo:


> No? La hoja de datos pone como minimo, una entrada de Vin (min ) = 3.5 Voltios.


Si, mejor prueba solo que la hoja de datos dice:LM2577-12 > Vout (Typical 12V), Condition (Vin = 5V to 10V y Iload = 100mA to 800mA).
También revisa las gráficas, ahí tienes una referencia de como se pondría el regulador de calentito según algunos parámetros.

Ahora, es necesario que uses integrado?, ya que en el foro hay circuitos conversores DC-DC elevador usando transistores y elevan desde 1.5V y otras opciones de integrados ya resueltos...


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 9, 2014)

Hola.

mira aquí:
http://www.lightobject.com/DC-to-DC...-35V10V-Output-12V-125A-New-version-P474.aspx


Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Fuentes84 (Ene 25, 2014)

Buenas, finalmente monte y probe el circuito del primer post y funciona, PERO, hay un pero que no consigo entender por qué. El caso es que los 12V son para alimentar dos tiras de LEDS RGB ( 3 leds rgb en serie por cada tira con sus resistencias limitadoras de corriente ) donde mediante PWM controlo los colores a emitir. Hasta aquí todo bien. El caso es que me puse a comprobar la tensión de la bateria ( una bateria de li-po que extraje de un mobil, de 3,7V y 840mA·h) y sin activar los leds RGB me marca unos 3.85 V, en cambio cuando activo los leds RGB, segun los colores, me baja instantaneamente a 3,65V-3,55V, y cuando apago los leds RGB, vuelve a 3,85. A que se debe?


----------



## Fuentes84 (Ene 27, 2014)

Sigo sin entender el por qué de esta bajada de tensión de la bateria..., solo puedo entender que al pedir una demanda de intensidad a la bateria, esa baja de voltaje de 3,8V a 3,60V debido a la resistencia interna de la bateria, es posible? Aunque luego sin carga vuelve a recuperar los 3,8V. Solo me [Término innecesariamente vulgar] en el sentido de que al controlar la tensión de la bateria mediante conversor A/D del PIC doy la orden de que me active un led rojo cuando esta por debajo de 3,5V, y con este comportamiento de la bateria me vuelve loco al conversor...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2014)

Fuentes84 dijo:


> Sigo sin entender el por qué de esta bajada de tensión de la bateria..., solo puedo entender que al pedir una demanda de intensidad a la bateria, esa baja de voltaje de 3,8V a 3,60V debido a la resistencia interna de la bateria, es posible? Aunque luego sin carga vuelve a recuperar los 3,8V. Solo me [Término innecesariamente vulgar] en el sentido de que al controlar la tensión de la bateria mediante conversor A/D del PIC doy la orden de que me active un led rojo cuando esta por debajo de 3,5V, y con este comportamiento de la bateria me vuelve loco al conversor...



Ese comportamiento es normal.


----------

